# Front rotor upgrade..



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey everyone I was thinking about getting the DBA 5000 series slotted rotors for my 06 gto but I was wondering if anyone had pics of there DBA 5000 slotted rotors on there car? I just want to see how they look and if you can tell me what you think of them. Thanks


----------

